# Thunder phobia



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dealing-with-thunderstorm-phobias.html

Interesting article from AKC and survey done by Thundershirt.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I think thunder phobia is extremely common! I've always had at least one dog and don't remember a single one that took thunder in stride.

What has worked reliably for Willie is just putting a blanket over him, covering his entire body, head to toe. He stays perfectly still until the storm has passed. 

Also, the Thundershirt seems like a good concept for dealing with this phobia. I tried desensitization techniques in the past, but they never actually worked, at least not for my dogs.


----------

